# Arete fountain pen



## Muggsy1776 (Oct 11, 2018)

I was in my local Woodcraft today and saw their Arete fountain pen. Does anyone have any experience with this kit?  Looks decent but the nib is tucked up inside the pen and I wondered how it can be removed.


----------



## Fred Bruche (Oct 11, 2018)

Parker and Lamy have models with such semi-hooded nibs, I didn't think there would be a kit with such feature. Anybody knows whether it's a new offer from Woodcraft? No experience but that might change soon... 
Thanks for sharing Ed!


----------



## Mr Vic (Oct 12, 2018)

It's new and I've tried one.  With just a touch of polishing the nib write like a dream. Haven't had a need to pull the nib but if you look in the back at there is a brass ring/nut that can probably be removed with a very small spanner wrench.


----------



## Mr Vic (Oct 12, 2018)

Got me curious now.

Will check with my local Woodcraft to see if I can get a replacement nib section if I screw mine up.


----------



## MDWine (Oct 12, 2018)

It sure is a nice looking pen, with the cap off.


----------



## Muggsy1776 (Oct 12, 2018)

Thanks, Vic.  It’s a nice looking pen and reasonably priced. My concern is whether or not the nib needs to be tuned to write smoothly and if so I couldn’t see how to do it it. I’ll pick one up and give it a try!


----------



## More4dan (Oct 12, 2018)

Nice looking kit.  Are the black threads on the body metal or plastic?  Here is a picture from the Woodcraft site.


----------



## TG Design (Oct 12, 2018)

I’ve been test driving one this week. The triple cut threads on the body is metal. The threads in the cap are plastic. This is a nice kit, besides some dry starts with the nib, I’m tuning it in. I think some good ink will help, I’m just using the cartridge it came with. I plan to use the kit again and make a matching rollerball. Tim’s diamond blank is amazing, the pictures don’t give justice to the brilliance and shimmer. 




Two Thumbs up!


----------



## Loucurr (Oct 12, 2018)

Interesting kit.


----------



## TG Design (Oct 17, 2018)

Update:  I cleaned the nib, and re-inked using some Visconti ink.  It solved the dry starts, I used it all day today, and it worked flawless. It has a nice very fine tip. A couple of co-workers have tried to steal it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## More4dan (Oct 17, 2018)

I picked up 2 kits yesterday to try. Thanks for sharing!


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## eharri446 (Oct 18, 2018)

I suggested to the manager of the Wood Craft store that they need to get replacement nibs,  but so far no go.


----------



## Muggsy1776 (Oct 30, 2018)

A little follow up-   So I bought the kit and made the pen and I think that this pen may now be my everyday pen. I was concerned about not being able to get the nib out in case it needed fine tuning but it worked as soon as I put in the ink cartridge.  It writes very well. I recommend getting this kit.


----------



## Mr Vic (Oct 30, 2018)

Muggsy1776 said:


> A little follow up-   So I bought the kit and made the pen and I think that this pen may now be my everyday pen. I was concerned about not being able to get the nib out in case it needed fine tuning but it worked as soon as I put in the ink cartridge.  It writes very well. I recommend getting this kit.


 
What are your thoughts on the nib size? Mine writes very fine and I'd have to say it is closer to Oriental Fine then a European fine. The cap seals most excellently it always writes for me even after several weeks non use.


----------



## Muggsy1776 (Oct 31, 2018)

Yes it a very fine nib so I won’t be writing big with it but it does flow very nicely.


----------



## Curly (Oct 31, 2018)

I'm curious folks. What is the nib size inside the hood. A number 5 or did they make something smaller for it? Anyone pull it apart for a look see?
Thanks


----------



## TG Design (Oct 31, 2018)

I assume it’s a custom nib. I’ve been using it everyday since I made it, I really like it. I’ve refilled it 3 times now. I agree the nib is extra fine, I really like that because the ink dries fast. Good for notes and drawings. 
I would change a few things, the cap and the body length. I would prefer to turn and match the cap with the body. I also think the body is too short. I plan to make another, but look for a longer tube for the body. Cap?  Maybe mod it? The clip is cool, everyone sees that and asks, “what kind of pen is that”?  

It gets all kinds of compliments, the slanted pen end with nib sticking out is not something you see everyday. But work mates don’t expect to see me using a “normal” pen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Curly (Oct 31, 2018)

Thanks. Did you try to take the nib and feed out of the section?


----------



## TG Design (Oct 31, 2018)

I have not taken it apart, I see there is a internal nut that holds it together. Looks like you need a special tool to disassemble. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------

